# rechnung von takline (Q1deutschland GMbH



## Anonymous (20 Januar 2005)

Hallo, 
vielleicht kann mir mal jemand von euch helfen ich habe in meiner letzten telefonrechnug auch die talkline in höhe von 430.- Euro. Habe die Polizei eingeschaltet, die haben meinen Rechner durchgescheckt. aber nichts gefunden: Sie sind der Meinung , daß mein 14 jähriger sohn folgende nummern 11848,11896.11869 u.s.w. angerufen haben soll. Ich habe ihn gefragt, aber er hat nein gesagt er sei eein paar mal angerufrn worden und da wäre ein Anrufbeantworter drauf gewesen. Da ich auch abends berufstätig bin, habe ich Talkline angeschrieben und mir ein detallierte aufstellung geben lassen. auch da stimmt einiges nicht.
wer ist auch betroffen und kann mir Tips geben wie ich mich verhalten soll.

sabine


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2005)

speedymaus schrieb:
			
		

> die haben meinen Rechner durchgescheckt. aber nichts gefunden: Sie sind der Meinung , daß mein 14 jähriger sohn folgende nummern 11848,11896.11869 u.s.w. angerufen haben soll.


Nun, das mit dem Rechner kann gut sein - das war kein Dialer sondern offensichtlich tatsächlich jemand, der die Nummern mit einem Telefon oder per SMS angewählt hat. Bravo-TV, Viva und MTV sind voll von solchen Angeboten und die 14jährigen sind oftmals genau die Zielgruppe. Der Preis bei den Kurzwahl-Angeboten steht eigentlich immer dabei, blos 14jährige wollen sowas nicht lesen. Bleibt noch das Argument mit der Geschäftsfähigkeit - 14jährige fallen dabei aus.


----------



## Anonymous (22 Januar 2005)

Hallo!
Auch wir haben eine ungerechtfertigte Telefonrechnung der Talkline mit den Nummern 11848 und 11876. Über diese Nummern lassen sich bei der Regulierungsbehörde die Firmen Talkline und Multimedia GmbH finden, mehr aber auch nicht. Weiterhin werden dort die Verbraucherschutzbüros empfohlen. Auch wir haben einen 17 jährigen im Haus, ist es denn aber möglich darauf zu gehen dass er nur beschränkt geschäftsftsfähig ist und daher der "Vertrag" mit dem Anbieter den wir nicht wissen, daher schwebend unwirksam ist?


----------



## Reducal (22 Januar 2005)

julia schrieb:
			
		

> Auch wir haben einen 17 jährigen im Haus, ist es denn aber möglich darauf zu gehen dass er nur beschränkt geschäftsftsfähig ist ...


Eine immer wieder gern gesehene Frage, deren Beantwortung irgendewie bislang an mir vorbei gegangen war.

Das Hauptproblem ist der Telefonanschluss (oder der Prepaidvertrag), der "nur" von einem mindestens 18jährigen (geschäftsfähigen) Nutzer abgeschlossen werden darf. Das sehen mEn immer die AGB der Telcos vor. Wenn nun ein Minderjähriger das Telefon nutzt, so hat der geschäftsfähige Anschlussinhaber die Kosten für die Verbindungen zu tragen. Läuft der Anschluss (die Prepaidkarte) auf einen Minderjährigen, so ist der Vertrag mEn von vorn herein faul und ich sehe (wage) den Bereich der Haftung von Erziehungsberechtigten berührt, da deren Aufsichtspflicht verletzt sein könnte.


----------

